
YouTube Shuts Down Scottish Independence Channel - phaemon
https://wingsoverscotland.com/silence-will-fall/
======
phaemon
For context, it seems that the BBC sent a takedown notice for some videos on
this channel, the owner of the channel sent a counter claim that these are for
political commentary purposes and therefore Fair Use.

Now YouTube has decided unilaterally this is not Fair Use and they will not
pass the counter notification on.

